
World’s First Pirate ISP Launches In Sweden - Grauwolf
http://torrentfreak.com/worlds-first-pirate-internet-provider-launches-in-sweden-100720/
======
paul9290
It's 2010 and at least here in the U.S. the pirating activities of millions
prompted Hulu, Vevo and other great legal sites to get content. Hollywood
bended which is great and downloading is so 2005. If your pirating and outside
the US then more power to you as you dont have legal alternatives - yet.

If your in the US I wonder why are you still pirating copyrighted material? Im
curious to hear...

~~~
jrockway
Why would I pay $10 a month to watch old TV shows with ads in a Flash-only
player when I can pirate and get hours-old ad-free HD TV shows that play
anywhere?

Fuck DRM. When the video-distribution industry gets rid of DRM, then I'll buy
video online. When my favorite TV shows are available for $10 a season in
1080p without DRM (and with episodes released before the official airtime,
preferably), I will be the first to sign up. Until then, the pirates provide a
significantly better product. For free.

The music industry figured it out. I have no trouble buying music I like in a
lossless format these days, and there is never DRM. So why not the video
industry? Their product is significantly more disposable than music, and yet
it costs more and they use more "technology" to "protect" it. It doesn't make
sense.

(I listen to songs over and over again. I watch a TV show once, and then
delete it to free up hard drive space for more TV shows.)

~~~
starkfist
Why do you care about DRM on the TV show if you only watch the TV show once?

~~~
jrockway
Because DRM'd files do not play on my phone, under Linux, etc.

Plus, _I_ want to decide how many times I watch something, I don't need some
shitty computer program to do it for me.

~~~
starkfist
ah, yeah well that makes sense.

Personally I only watch 2 tv programs and just buy them at iTunes because it's
easier than dealing with all the bittorrent crap.

I used to do the pirate stuff but then I got old and stopped caring about
music, entertainment, etc.

------
rick888
I wonder what the response would be like if there was a party dedicated to
breaking the GPL. Piracy seems to be fine, but anybody that violates an open
source license like the GPL gets demonized like they are a criminal.

~~~
Mark_B
I think it's a lot like Robin Hood. Piracy is viewed in some ways as "rob from
the rich and give to the poor" which people in general can get on board with.
However, breaking the GPL would be more like the opposite. Instead, someone is
seeking personal gain/fame (aka the "rich") vs the people who volunteered
their time ("poor") and that's just not right.

~~~
cturner
You draw an unusual bow there (ahem). If I was going to bring Robin hood in,
I'd have made the analogy between Robin Hood and the defenders of copyright,
not the infringers.

Copyright and Robin Hood ethics both breach the principle of live-and-let-
live.

Robin Hood's takes away from some people. He justifies this with claims about
the welfare another group.

Copyright applies the same principle. Defenders of copyright will say that in
order to protect artists, engineers, etc, all of the rest of us should have
less rights. We are not allowed to do certain things with magnetic signals on
pieces of metal the we own, _even in the privacy of our own homes_.

It's not clear that it gives actual benefit to the recipient group. In
practice, these people aren't defended well if at all, and the cost to the
system is huge.

There'd also be a cost to the local economy if you had a brigand raiding
merchants. I wouldn't operate in a region with those issues. Maybe if the
people didn't have trading difficulties they'd have been able to lift
themselves out of poverty, rather than being pushed into the arms of a
revolutionary-come-nobleman.

------
madmaze
i hope they will get a US branch.. eventhough i believe its wishful thinking..

~~~
sp332
<http://www.pirate-party.us/page.php?8> ?

------
Dementati
As soon as they get set up in my city, I'll be switching my ISP.

------
KoZeN
I appreciate the positives and the logical motivation behind this move but
does this not provide an opportunity for end-users to torrent more nefarious
files?

Surely Swedish pedophiles are having a field day? Am I missing something?

~~~
Dementati
Are you willing to give up all manner of personal privacy if that means you're
able to more easily apprehend criminals of various kinds?

Is monitoring filesharing sites the most effective way of fighting pedophilia?

~~~
KoZeN
I was hoping the comment wouldn't come across as scaremongering but on
reflection I probably should have worded it better.

All valid points and I humbly stand corrected.

I wasn't suggesting that this will directly increase that form of activity but
I was more curious as to the possible negative applications an annonymous IP
service would subsequently provide to those looking to take advantage of the
system. I still am curious to be honest.

~~~
henrikschroder
If you're the police, and if you have evidence that a user of this ISP is
distributing child pornography, and if you ask nicely, I'm sure they'll help
out.

But if you want blanket surveillance, or if it involves some teenager
downloading music, they'll (rightly) tell you to go away.

~~~
Dementati
"But if you want blanket surveillance, or if it involves some teenager
downloading music, they'll (rightly) tell you to go away."

And sadly, they would currently be breaking the law in doing so in Sweden.

